# piranha scratching??



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I notice somtimes my piranha will rub against a plant or rock as if scratching an itch anyone know what this is?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

How often does it do it?

If it only does it every once and a while it probably just has an itch. If it does it very often it could be a parasite.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> How often does it do it?


Not sure how often I noticed it a couple days ago I seen it and today not even sure its the same p. but I hope its not a parasite.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to disease forum.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you notice them doing it alot like 4 times an hour it may very well be a case of gill flukes. If its gill flukes you won't be able to see them but they are worms that hook on the gills and multiply like rabbits infesting your tank. Watch them closely if you notice them scratching more and more as weeks go by then you will need to treat with Praziquantel which works great and does not mess with your biological filter. It is very hard to find because it is usually sold by veterinarians. Here is a convenient link for you in case you need it. A place to buy Praziquantel


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> If you notice them doing it alot like 4 times an hour it may very well be a case of gill flukes. If its gill flukes you won't be able to see them but they are worms that hook on the gills and multiply like rabbits infesting your tank. Watch them closely if you notice them scratching more and more as weeks go by then you will need to treat with Praziquantel which works great and does not mess with your biological filter. It is very hard to find because it is usually sold by veterinarians. Here is a convenient link for you in case you need it. A place to buy Praziquantel


Thanks for the info Ill keep my keep my eyes open and my fingers crossed...


----------

